# Ran Crusher



## p88 (Mar 5, 2012)

hello, im kinda new to the forum...(i've been a lurker but havent had reason to join...until now)

i just ordered a ran crusher and im totally stoked about it! i cant wait to get this beast in my hands.
my ran differs quite a bit from the stock specifications.
this guitar initially started off with a hipshot fixed bridge and emg 81/7 + 707 pickups, however i couldnt bring myself to limit my pickup options down the road with those nasty ass emg routes. i love emgs, however i think its time for a bit of a change and variety.
also, i decided to go with a floyd rose because i've not had a tremolo for a good 4/5 years.

here are the specs of the guitar and the mockup that ran kindly made me.

Number of strings: 7-String Guitar
Scale length: 27
Body Material: Mahogany
Top Wood: Alder
Body Finish: Black Stain
Neck Material: 3P 3A Flamed Maple/Mahogany
Fingerboard Material:	Ebony
Number Of Frets: 24
Fret Size: Dunlop 6100
Fingerboard Radius:	15
Custom Inlay: Custom Sign At 1st Fret (MOP + blue abalone)
Nut: Locking
Bridge: OFR 7-String Tremolo
Tuning Machines: Schaller M6 Locking
Straplocks: Schaller
Neck Pickup: Seymour Duncan SH-2/7
Bridge Pickup: Seymour Duncan SH-6/7
Control Knobs: 1 x Volume
Pickup Selector: 3-Way Toggle


----------



## Berserker (Mar 6, 2012)

Never heard of anyone having a stained alder top before, not the prettiest of woods. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out though!


----------



## p88 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea I have to admit, an alder top and mahogany back is not very common.
To be honest its a bit of an experiment for me.

I'm using it for tonal reasons as opposed to aesthetics.
I would love a sweet 5A flame top, but im worried it might make my tone a bit too bright for my liking.
its also a bit too expensive.


----------



## Yooxa (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice! How long do you have to wait for this baby to arive?


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats man she looks good! also have a crusher 8 on order would be cool to see this when its done, is it bolt on or neck thru?


----------



## p88 (Mar 7, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Congrats man she looks good! also have a crusher 8 on order would be cool to see this when its done, is it bolt on or neck
> 
> There will definitely be a ngd thread when this beast arrives. Probably a few clips aswell.
> I'm looking forward to seeing yours, ive loved all the crushers I've seen so far and I'm sure yours won't be an exception.
> ...


----------



## Yooxa (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice to hear! I am also concidering buying a 7 or 8 string crusher, reading this thread makes me GAS even more .


----------



## p88 (Mar 7, 2012)

Go for it! Misha has a ran on order FWIW and Pat O'Brian from CC uses them aswell, so personally, I have no concerns about quality or playability.
And the crushers are cheap for what youre getting.
Btw, I forgot to add, this is a bolt on. I love the countersunk hex bolt joint. Looks unique!


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn man that is quick build time! lol mine starts in a couple of weeks and i believe its gonna be about 12 months  but i have altered the specs from standard a fair bit and i do believe itll be Dariusz's first neck thru 8 crusher, and its good to hear more good feedback about the RAN service he really does put in a huge effort and lightening fast responses considering how busy he is with builds etc hope the finish product is just as great!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 7, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Damn man that is quick build time! lol mine starts in a couple of weeks and i believe its gonna be about 12 months  but i have altered the specs from standard a fair bit and i do believe itll be Dariusz's first neck thru 8 crusher, and its good to hear more good feedback about the RAN service he really does put in a huge effort and lightening fast responses considering how busy he is with builds etc hope the finish product is just as great!



I can't say this enough, Darius was great to work with & the quality is top notch.

I'm looking forward to both builds.


----------



## p88 (Mar 7, 2012)

mphsc said:


> I can't say this enough, Darius was great to work with & the quality is top notch.
> 
> I'm looking forward to both builds.



nice! have you got a ran aswell? or are you waiting for yours?


----------



## nomnomnom (Mar 9, 2012)

I am insanely jealous, I love the headstock on those!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 9, 2012)

p88 said:


> nice! have you got a ran aswell? or are you waiting for yours?



I got the FF8. Really like the grain in the fret board on it, among other things.

You should see if he can make custom covers for your pick-ups as well, I think they as a bit of elegance to a brutal design.


----------



## Kykv (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a Crusher 7 and build is top. I took it to other luthier (guy is well known in Poland) for set up/strings change etc. and he was impressed about build quality. 
But Im thinking about selling this guitar because soon probably im gonna need money so its fucking pain in ass for me.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 12, 2012)

KykuPL said:


> I have a Crusher 7 and build is top. I took it to other luthier (guy is well known in Poland) for set up/strings change etc. and he was impressed about build quality.
> But Im thinking about selling this guitar because soon probably im gonna need money so its fucking pain in ass for me.



That sucks. Keep me posted.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 12, 2012)

How much did this cost you man? Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## p88 (Apr 22, 2012)

I made a few changed to the guitar.
I had the chance to play some Seymour Duncan SH-6 Distortions, and while theyre sick, i prefer EMGs. My guitar will now have a 81-7/707 combo.

Also, I had some offset block inlays added to the guitar.
These blocks will also serve as the side markers for the fretboard.

finally, i have the feeling black will get boring real quick, so i decided to make the guitar red - its dark but a bit more interesting.






cant wait!


----------



## Navid (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, so many RAN Crushers lately!

Red stain is great!
Lucky you!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 23, 2012)

Definitely a lot of Ran Crushers lately, all mean looking. I really dig the red stain idea! It gives more 'pop' to the look but keeps an aggressive and metal appearance.


----------



## p88 (Jun 25, 2012)

a few pics


----------



## p88 (Jun 25, 2012)

btw, i changed the wood combo for the body to an alder back with an ash top!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 25, 2012)

Like the changes you made to it man ......except the Actives haha but that necks gonna look nice


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 25, 2012)

that sounds way better


----------



## p88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Churchie777 said:


> Like the changes you made to it man ......except the Actives haha but that necks gonna look nice



haha, funnily enough, i had cold feet and switched back to passives. and they are staying, haha!
especially as (apparently) there are going to be passive sized emg 7's released...eventually...

heres the updated mockup
(with the change of body wood to ash, i switched back to dyed black)


----------



## p88 (Sep 22, 2012)

*BUMPER UPDATE!*


----------



## skeels (Sep 22, 2012)

Man that is looking awesome- I especially love that dark flame to maple neck..

RAN Is looking very impressive.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice - the mahogony in the neck looks almost like wenge to me - but I guess that must the the dye doing that.


----------



## Navid (Sep 22, 2012)

That nail is interesting... I wonder what it is for


----------



## PureImagination (Sep 22, 2012)

To hold the fretboard to the neck while the glue dries, not sure but that's my guess


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 22, 2012)

RAN-GAS rising to critically unstable levels.
That first shot of the fretboard actually made me make this face:


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus it looks amazing!


----------



## Navid (Sep 22, 2012)

PureImagination said:


> To hold the fretboard to the neck while the glue dries, not sure but that's my guess



Nope, for that purpose any luthier uses clamps. 
I thought they probably use it to hang the neck but usually a luthier would use the mounting holes in the heel... That nail is a mystery to me


----------



## p88 (Sep 22, 2012)

a couple of things you may or may not have noticed:

1) the offset block inlays double up as side markers...no dots!






2) im not sure what this '2' means. but i think it refers to the fact that this is the second body that was made for me.
dariusz wasnt happy with the first body because there were some unsightly black marks in the wood and so he went ahead and made a second one for me!

no compromise on quality: perfection comes first.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 22, 2012)

^That's why I love those kinds of inlays.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 22, 2012)

Navid said:


> Nope, for that purpose any luthier uses clamps.
> I thought they probably use it to hang the neck but usually a luthier would use the mounting holes in the heel... That nail is a mystery to me



Its for the fretboard gluing. When you clamp down a fretboard, the glue makes it want to slide around and the nail helps keep it from sliding around


----------

